# Work vacation



## Tclem

well three of us have been chosen to leave out Monday morning for a three day drive through Texas and Arizona to San Diego to work for a couple of weeks. Hope to fill my van up with wood in the way. Don't know if I can get depression medicine while I'm away and not on the lathe. I mean grinder. Well if anybody is around that area and has a lathe. Lol

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tclem

Off course we stop and sleep in Texas and Arizona. So maybe I'll find me some DIW burl in the middle of the road

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

@SENC We need yer help!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SENC

Sorry, Mike. I can't make hide nor hair of it.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tclem

SENC said:


> Sorry, Mike. I can't make hide nor hair of it.


So you don't speak hillbilly by now ? Guess I will turn on my grammar checker again. Hey baby come read this before I post it.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## robert flynt

Tclem said:


> well three of us have been chosen to leave out Monday morning for a three day drive through Texas and Arizona to San Diego to work for a couple of weeks. Hope to fill my van up with wood in the way. Don't know if I can get depression medicine while I'm away and not on the lathe. I mean grinder. Well if anybody is around that area and has a lathe. Lol


Be sure to visit Tijuana while your in San Diego and smuggle your pistol across the border for protection. They love gringos there and we can take up a collection for you so you can buy some tacos while your serving your sentence.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tclem

robert flynt said:


> Be sure to visit Tijuana while your in San Diego and smuggle your pistol across the border. They love gringos there and we can take up a collection for you so you can buy some tacos while your serving your sentence.


Well if our POTUS won't get a marine back then y'all plan to go get my wood out if my shop and split it up but leave Henry and Marc out.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 6 | Way Cool 2 | Sincere 2


----------



## Sidecar

Tclem said:


> Well if our POTUS won't get a marine back then y'all plan to go get my wood out if my shop and split it up but leave Henry and Marc out.


Reckon ya could leave out a shop knife.....?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem

Sidecar said:


> Reckon ya could leave out a shop knife.....?


They are all over the shop

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

Tclem said:


> Don't know if I can get depression medicine while I'm away and not on the lathe. I mean grinder. Well if anybody is around that area and has a lathe. Lol



Clowns always cheer people up....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem

ripjack13 said:


> Clowns always cheer people up....


Whatever. Never mind let me find another word for you then

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

My wife calls me hun....but I'd feel uncomfortable with you using that one too...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tclem

ripjack13 said:


> My wife calls me hun....but I'd feel uncomfortable with you using that one too...


I bet she has some other words also

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13

Yea but I can't post em here...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Wildthings

If you're coming west on I-10 you're going to be less than 3 miles from me. Oh wait I'm leaving out westbound on I-10 Monday morning too for a central Texas deer hunt.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tclem

We find out Monday morning off the 99% chance is 100% looked like this was the route

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Tony what town y'all layin over for the night?


----------



## Wildthings

Hell you're so far north I'd consider you a Yankee!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tclem

Kevin said:


> Tony what town y'all layin over for the night?


He told me but I forgot. It's two words. Maybe midland or something like that. I'm assuming they have us mapped out by hours. Will know Monday for sure

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings

Tclem said:


> It's two words. Maybe midland or something like that.



or LubBock or DalLas

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Tclem

Wildthings said:


> or LubBock or DalLas


Yeah they all sound the same now that I think about it. It may have been Hou Ston

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SENC

Can't be Amarillo, since that is more like 4 words.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Tclem

SENC said:


> Can't be Amarillo, since that is more like 4 words.


Us rednecks can make it sound like four words.


----------



## ironman123

I know it is not Wa Co. Your route is too far north. Sounds like a cool trip. Be careful and be safe.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

Henry are you aware that syllables are now also considered words? I just heard this breaking news on the radio . . . .

Rumor has it that a group of English students at UNC Wilmington started the trend to lighten their load with minimum word essays, but it really caught on with some of the  retarded lesser educated folk in Miisiisiipii who concluded they could adopt the strategy as way to effect a more efficient model of information exchange, giving them more time to spend _'suckin heads and pinchin tails'_ at mud bug boils, although it's highly unlikely any of them them could articulate the hypothesis in this way. In fact, when I asked a man who works for the phone company and makes hair sticks on the side why people in Miisiisiipii were using the "new math" language system his reply was simply:

_It letzus tokalot mor bedder. Say, you needinny harr stix for that nest? _

Reporting for the 700 Club from Jayess Miisiisiipii, this is Terry Meeuwsen.

Reactions: Great Post 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Tclem

Kevin said:


> Henry are you aware that syllables are now also considered words? I just heard this breaking news on the radio . . . .
> 
> Rumor has it that a group of English students at UNC Wilmington started the trend to lighten their load with minimum word essays, but it really caught on with some of the  retarded lesser educated folk in Miisiisiipii who concluded they could adopt the strategy as way to effect a more efficient model of information exchange, giving them more time to spend _'suckin heads and pinchin tails'_ at mud bug boils, although it's highly unlikely any of them them could articulate the hypothesis in this way. In fact, when I asked a man who works for the phone company and makes hair sticks on the side why people in Miisiisiipii were using the "new math" language system his reply was simply:
> 
> _It letzus tokalot mor bedder. Say, you needinny harr stix for that nest? _
> 
> Reporting for the 700 Club from Jayess Miisiisiipii, this is Terry Meeuwsen.


That's North Carolina you silly rabbit

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kevin

Tclem said:


> That's North Carolina you silly rabbit



Started in NC, migrated to Miisiisiipii. I realize that's a difficult concept to grasp though.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

Take yer Life jacket- It appears Ca. has plenty of water now...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man

Mike1950 said:


> Take yer Life jacket- It appears Ca. has plenty of water now...


Always did... Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Tclem

Midland Texas here we come


----------



## ripjack13

Tclem said:


> Midland Texas



That's more than 2 words...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem

ripjack13 said:


> That's more than 2 words...


Henry. We need a ruling here. @SENC

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

He's got me covered. The way you uns enunciated things it always turns into more words.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC

Tony, if I were you I wouldn't take too kindly to being called an enunciated thing!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tclem

That's coming from a clown.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ironman123

Mid land, Tex as look out here comes the hairstick king and his sidekicks.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodman6415

As I'm originally from San Angelo Tx .... 2 + hour drive from " Midland /Odessa Tx" our arch rivals in all things ..especially football ... I'm here to correct the way you pronounce the names.... It's Mit lan and Hodessa ... It's where the oiles live ....

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem

@barry richardson @shadetree_1 how far are y'all from Tucson. We stay there tomorrow night


----------



## barry richardson

Tclem said:


> @barry richardson @shadetree_1 how far are y'all from Tucson. We stay there tomorrow night


Tucson is a couple hours south of Phoenix, but you will pass through Gila Bend after that, and I'm about an hour north from there...


----------



## SENC

barry richardson said:


> ..you will pass through Gila Bend after that, and I'm about an hour north from there...


That would be a bit too close for my comfort, were I you!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

SENC said:


> That would be a bit too close for my comfort, were I you!



Are you insinuating Barry won't be able to see Tony but will be able to smell him as he passes south? Damn Henry that's hard core.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## justallan

Taking 3 days and you have other drivers? Just baffles the heck out of me!
You're suppose to drive straight though and pocket the per diem money, sleep in the van the whole job and keep that money also, then eat PB&J and keep your food allowance.
When you get home your sure gonna appreciate seeing the little lady and kid all that much more, plus you'll look so friggin' bad your boss might just throw you a sympathy raise.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tclem

justallan said:


> Taking 3 days and you have other drivers? Just baffles the heck out of me!
> You're suppose to drive straight though and pocket the per diem money, sleep in the van the whole job and keep that money also, then eat PB&J and keep your food allowance.
> When you get home your sure gonna appreciate seeing the little lady and kid all that much more, plus you'll look so friggin' bad your boss might just throw you a sympathy raise.


Three of us in our own work trucks. Motels already scheduled for each stop. They had it all planned out lol


----------



## Kevin

Tclem said:


> Three of us in our own work trucks. Motels already scheduled for each stop. They had it all planned out lol



You should have had one truck tow the other two and pocket the gas savings. The other two could sleep in their trucks and y'all could do three 8 hour shifts and drive straight through like Allen said. 

Allen those people from Miisiimiimiisiipii sure are soft. Hotels every night I bet they change their underwear every week too.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## justallan

Tclem said:


> Three of us in our own work trucks. Motels already scheduled for each stop. They had it all planned out lol


That just tells me that you already got caught you thrifty son-of-a-gun. How could you think up such a scheme like that anyway!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tclem

I wanted to hitchhike

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC

justallan said:


> That just tells me that you already got caught you thrifty son-of-a-gun. How could you think up such a scheme like that anyway!


Yeah, he posted about it on WB and FB. He thunk his boss couldn't read posts he wrote outside of Missippi.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## justallan

I pulled every trick I could out in the oil patch and on the pipeline and made bank.
Once while parked in some parking lot sleeping sitting up and behind the wheel a cop come and parked right in front of me with his lights and flashers on, then woke me up with the siren. I took my only option and threw the door open and did a tuck and roll. That cop was laughing so hard he was nearly crying. It's a lot funnier now than it was then.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## woodintyuuu

@Tclem don"t let these bullies have the best of you, you are still "my bestest good friend" Bubba run Tony RUN , have a safe trip man! remember if you still in cali when i get there ,you be my first choice to help me get organized for da show

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem

woodintyuuu said:


> @Tclem don"t let these bullies have the best of you, you are still "my bestest good friend" Bubba run Tony RUN , have a safe trip man! remember if you still in cali when i get there ,you be my first choice to help me get organized for da show


Glad I've got one friend. Lol thanks


----------



## robert flynt

Tony, what are you all going out there, for storm damage repair or what?


----------



## Tclem

robert flynt said:


> Tony, what are you all going out there, for storm damage repair or what?


Yes. El Niño weather. Google San Diego weather. Lots of pictures.


----------



## Kevin

Tclem said:


> Yes. El Niño weather. Google San Diego weather. Lots of pictures.



I have a friend that lives there that I lived in japan with. Thankfully her and her hubby didn't have any damage at all. Sounded bad though hearing it described.


----------



## Tclem

I know you are lying. You said you have a friend.  Midland to Tucson today. Ah this work van seat isn't designed for road trips

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Final Strut

woodintyuuu said:


> @Tclem remember if you still in cali when i get there ,you be my first choice to help me get organized for da show





Tclem said:


> Glad I've got one friend. Lol thanks



You sure about that? The way I read that Cliff is looking for someone to do some heavy lifting.

All kidding aside, Have safe trip. One up side to all this is you might be able to score some new material from the storm damage aftermath. I am sure you must have room in your van to bring a pile of wood home.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tclem

Final Strut said:


> You sure about that? The way I read that Cliff is looking for someone to do some heavy lifting.
> 
> All kidding aside, Have safe trip. One up side to all this is you might be able to score some new material from the storm damage aftermath. I am sure you must have room in your van to bring a pile of wood home.


Been thinking about that already. Lol


----------



## ripjack13

Does the van have a trailer hitch?

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Tclem

This is horrible. I haven't seen a tree in 4 hours. Lol. Withdrawals.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tclem

ripjack13 said:


> Does the van have a trailer hitch?


Read above post. Lol


----------



## Tclem



Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## ironman123

See you are still in Texas.


----------



## Tclem

ironman123 said:


> See you are still in Texas.


Yes. Will get through New Mexico and into az today I don't think Texas ever ends. Lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

Tclem said:


> View attachment 94887



I'd think those utility poles would mill into something usable.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Tclem said:


> View attachment 94887





Schroedc said:


> I'd think those utility poles would mill into something usable.....



I was just about to post that he could cut the poles, but you got me....


That pic is depressing though....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

Tclem said:


> Ah this work van seat isn't designed for road trips



It's probably the ass you're sittin on is already sore just thinking about the beating it's going to get once back in Misssipsiippiissiisisi . . . . .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

Tclem said:


> well three of us have been chosen to leave out Monday morning for a three day drive through Texas and Arizona to San Diego to kinky sex for a couple of weeks. Hope to fill my van up with horny midgets in the way. Don't know if I can get depression medicine while I'm away and not on the lathe. I mean grinder. Well if anybody is around that area and has a lathe. Lol



Wow Tony. NOW we know the real truth . . . . .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls

work wood

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

bahahahahahaha wood barter

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem

Kevin said:


> Wow Tony. NOW we know the real truth . . . . .


You wrong. Lol.


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## Schroedc

How many wood can you fit in a company van?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Tclem said:


> You can't buy happiness but you can buy horny midgets and that's better

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Final Strut

Holly Hannah I saw someone liked my post in this thread but didn't recall replying to a thread with such a peculiar title. I think Tony's trip just took on a whole new agenda.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem

Final Strut said:


> Holly Hannah I saw someone liked my post in this thread but didn't recall replying to a thread with such a peculiar title. I think Tony's trip just took on a whole new agenda.


Kevin is snowed in again and had nothing to do but flip switches

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

AT&T pairing with Pure Romance?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

Tclem said:


> Kevin is snowed in again and had nothing to do but flip switches



It's always snowing somewhere and the thought makes me cold.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin

Tclem said:


> .....Don't know if I can get depression medicine while I'm away ...




Doesn't sound like you'll need any.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC

I'm quite happy about post #7 now with the new changes.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

SENC said:


> I'm quite happy about post #7 now with the new changes.



You should quote those you want to preserve for posterity. Once I revert the levers to their normal position all original posts will also revert but quotes are for life. 
JFYI.


----------



## SENC

Tclem said:


> Well if our POTUS won't get a marine back then y'all plan to go get my horny midgets out if my shop and split it up but leave Henry and Marc out.


Whew! Thank goodness!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## robert flynt

Final Strut said:


> You sure about that? The way I read that Cliff is looking for someone to do some heavy lifting.
> 
> All kidding aside, Have safe trip. One up side to all this is you might be able to score some new material from the storm damage aftermath. I am sure you must have room in your van to bring a pile of wood home.


They don't have much for trees there. They have what they call pepper trees, but you have to go north to get in any amount of trees. Boy did I miss the the sound and smell of pine trees when I was out there.


----------



## barry richardson

Tony, if you have time, try n stop at an exit called "Dateland" about midways between Gila Bend and Yuma, they make a killer date milk shake there.... it's a required stop for me......

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Tclem

Will look it up. We headed that way now


----------



## SENC

barry richardson said:


> Tony, if you have time...


As if he could pass by a shake shop, knowing it is there...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin

SENC said:


> As if he could pass by a shake shop, knowing it is there...



On top of that he will equate horny midgets and kinky sex as a sure thing at "Dateland".

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

barry richardson said:


> Tony, if you have time, try n stop at an exit called "Dateland" about midways between Gila Bend and Yuma, they make a killer date milk shake there.... it's a required stop for me......



Never heard of a date shake that sounds pretty good.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem



Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Tclem

And a place for those who bring Henry with them

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tclem

Made it @barry richardson


----------



## Kevin

Tclem said:


> Made it @barry richardson



Izit yummy?


----------



## Tclem

Kevin said:


> Izit yummy?


@barry richardson owes me $4.80 ahhhhhhhhhhhh lol

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Kevin

Maybe you're just not used to healthy stuff seeing the inside of your gullet.


----------



## Tclem

Kevin said:


> Maybe you're just not used to healthy stuff seeing the inside of your gullet.


Good point. The veggie subway wasn't good either. Lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

You eat enough dates and you can conquer Amorites single-handed.


----------



## Kevin

Subway is crap. Too much bread and cheap meats. ALL of their meat is processed I bet nothing natural. Sure ain't healthy I'll tell ya that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodintyuuu

@Tclem postman came today - thanks there is an extra cap to pen phone tap thingy anyway i enjoyed the recycled dates. do you mind if the present goes to the shop- I enjoy usesing things my friends made, It will be counted as a treasure that way, safe driving man


----------



## Tclem

woodintyuuu said:


> @Tclem postman came today - thanks there is an extra cap to pen phone tap thingy anyway i enjoyed the recycled dates. do you mind if the present goes to the shop- I enjoy usesing things my friends made, It will be counted as a treasure that way, safe driving man


That cap is for if you don't want the stylus cap on it. Cut away in the shop. Keep it sharp. Lol


----------



## barry richardson

Cool!!!


Tclem said:


> @barry richardson owes me $4.80 ahhhhhhhhhhhh lol


 
You unamerican date hater! Enjoy the drive over the mountains just before you get to San Diego, it's real pretty. Might be knida cold up there though, you might want to ask the guys if they will let you ride up front in the cab for that portion...

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tclem

barry richardson said:


> Cool!!!
> 
> 
> You unamerican date hater! Enjoy the drive over the mountains just before you get to San Diego, it's real pretty. Might be knida cold up there though, you might want to ask the guys if they will let you ride up front in the cab for that portion...


Yeah we are past all the sand now


----------



## Tclem

Up 3000' in the Rock mountains. Work van struggling. Beautiful though

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ironman123

Hope your brakes are in good shape @Tclem .


----------



## Tclem

ironman123 said:


> Hope your brakes are in good shape @Tclem .


For real. 4140'right now


----------



## Kevin

I hope his brakes go out because Mrs. Tony and I have an arrangement involving some curly koa. Nothing personal Tony I like you and all but CK is CK . . . . . . .

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tclem

Kevin said:


> I hope his brakes go out because Mrs. Tony and I have an arrangement involving some curly koa. Nothing personal Tony I like you and all but CK is CK . . . . . . .


I probably don't have any wood left by now. She was selling house stuff on fb this morning. Said she is getting new stuff. Ahhhhhh haven't even got paid yet

Reactions: Funny 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## SENC

I'm guessing pots and pans were the first to go.


----------



## Kevin

SENC said:


> I'm guessing pots and pans were the first to go.



And pink tutus and leotards . . .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC

Kevin said:


> And pink tutus and leotards . . .


Lets hope so!


----------



## kweinert

Tclem said:


> For real. 4140'right now



Another 1,000 feet or so and you'll be right about the height I live at :)


----------



## Tclem

SENC said:


> I'm guessing pots and pans were the first to go.


Actually the bed thing a ma bob. Cover or something.


----------



## Tclem

kweinert said:


> Another 1,000 feet or so and you'll be right about the height I live at :)


Made it from sea level to 4181 then down to cali


----------



## Tclem

Found my first craigslist ad


----------



## Kevin

Tony you probably have it but the Altimeter app is cool if you don't.


----------



## Tclem

Kevin said:


> Tony you probably have it but the Altimeter app is cool if you don't.


Well I fooled you again. I don't but will look at it. Now to check out some more San Diego craigslist ads. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert

And will the work van back^H^H^H^Hmake it back over the mountain if you load up with wood?

(There, fixed it :)


----------



## Tclem

I hope so


kweinert said:


> And will the work van back it back over the mountain if you load up with wood?


----------



## Kevin

kweinert said:


> And will the work van back it back over the mountain if you load up with wood?



Ken even Tony knows he can turn the van around and use drive. He won't try to back all the way back to Miiisssiiisssiiiippppiiisssiiipsssiii.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem

woodintyuuu said:


> @Tclem postman came today - thanks there is an extra cap to pen phone tap thingy anyway i enjoyed the recycled dates. do you mind if the present goes to the shop- I enjoy usesing things my friends made, It will be counted as a treasure that way, safe driving man


My postman came also. Wife sent me picture. Couldn't tell what the block was. Maybe 4" x 2" x 1". Hard to tell in (wife's) picture. Lol


----------



## Schroedc

Tclem said:


> ...Wife sent me picture. Couldn't tell what ... Hard to tell in (wife's) picture. Lol



Wow, first he knocks her cooking, now he's knocking her photo skills. Tony, just get an apartment out there and you'll live longer.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem

Schroedc said:


> Wow, first he knocks her cooking, now he's knocking her photo skills. Tony, just get an apartment out there and you'll live longer.


I just have to be careful what I say in Facebook. Not here. Lol


----------



## Tclem

Also got a chance to drive by and see @SENC place.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tclem

Guess what they said when we got here. "Welcome to the hotel California "

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodintyuuu

Tclem said:


> My postman came also. Wife sent me picture. Couldn't tell what the block was. Maybe 4" x 2" x 1". Hard to tell in (wife's) picture. Lol


who knows -you expect me to remember?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem

woodintyuuu said:


> who knows -you expect me to remember?


I'll look at it when I get home. She tried. Lol Had it all layed out on the stove and took a picture.


----------



## SENC

Tclem said:


> I just have to be careful what I say in Facebook. Not here. Lol


Believe I'll share this post on FB, then.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem

SENC said:


> Believe I'll share this post on FB, then.


Nononono


----------



## Kevin

I think Tony must actually be doing some work by now - he hasn't posted in several hours. After a coupla hours working on the west coast he'll be too whupped to do anything except throw himself in his hotel bed and dream about Sonoran hair stick blanks . . . . .

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ironman123

Oh no...to tired to check out Craigslist.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

ironman123 said:


> Oh no...to tired to check out Craigslist.



He probably saw a sign that said "Long Beach 105 miles" and decided to drive 105 miles north to see if he could see a long beach the whole 105 miles . . . . .

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Tclem

Work didn't wear me out. Sitting in traffic and the hour drive to get 12 miles wore me out.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## barry richardson

What part of town are you working in?


----------



## Tclem

barry richardson said:


> What part of town are you working in?


Business district yesterday. Who knows today.


----------



## Mike1950

Enjoy the commute on the freeway.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

If you end up 10 miles south in Chula Vista I used to live on 762 Woodlawn street (before it became a slum). The Chula Vista po leese had to hunt me down one day because I gave my mom the slip and decided to go to Mexico - it sounded too exotic not to check out myself so I lit out one day. 

The cops told my mom they could see the fence from where they finally found me so I knew which direction to go obviously. I had a dead fish in my pocket that they made me throw away before they put me in the squad car. I guess that was my first ride in a prowler come to think of it. Unknown to me at the time I would need to get used to the backseat of a police cruiser. 

I'm still traumatized over losing my fish. So I was 8 when I struck out on my own the first time but the CVPD nabbed me before I could make good my escape to freedom. 

My mom says there's a lot more to the story too much to text but that's all I remember and I don't want to get on the phone with her I'll never get off.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tclem

I am here 
The blue dot. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC

Tony in Tijuana - can you imagine what fun that would be? Come on, Tony, go for a visit! The after-stories would be worth it!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tclem

SENC said:


> Tony in Tijuana - can you imagine what fun that would be? Come on, Tony, go for a visit! The after-stories would be worth it!


Yeah there may not be any stories


----------



## Mike1950

Tclem said:


> Yeah there may not be any stories



Don't worry- we ill just make some up for ya'll.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950

Tony- first night in Ca. 27 more days left. Plenty of time to get even about all the  remarks.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tclem

He is on Facebook. Wood barter. Instagram and now he is in San Diego. I can't get away from him

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SENC

Yep, I'm not just omniscient, I'm omnipresent, too (at least virtually).

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem

SENC said:


> Yep, I'm not just omniscient, I'm omnipresent, too (at least virtually).


Well I wish you were omniabsent.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950

Tony- after a night in the big city

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## DKMD

Mike1950 said:


> Tony- after a night in the big city
> 
> View attachment 95035



Been there, done that, bought the shirt, etc...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## SENC

Mike1950 said:


> Tony- after a night in the big city
> 
> View attachment 95035


Can't be... the guy in the picture has hair and shoes. 

I am worried about him, though, he's been silent here and on FB for quite a while. Hope he isn't in a Tijuana jail - they'd never find an interpreter to help him communicate!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tclem

SENC said:


> Can't be... the guy in the picture has hair and shoes.
> 
> I am worried about him, though, he's been silent here and on FB for quite a while. Hope he isn't in a Tijuana jail - they'd never find an interpreter to help him communicate!


No I went to bed while the others went out. Only one way to avoid that position is to sleep. lol. Those single and pocket full of money days are long gone. Well about 3 1/2 years gone. Lol. Don't miss them at all. I'm the old guy sitting in his room and eating hotel breakfast that I use to make fun of.

Reactions: Funny 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tclem

Mike1950 said:


> Tony- after a night in the big city
> 
> View attachment 95035


I've been there. Lol


----------



## Mike1950

Tclem said:


> No I went to bed while the others went out. Only one way to avoid that position is to sleep. lol. Those single and pocket full of money days are long gone. Well about 3 1/2 years gone. Lol. Don't miss them at all. I'm the old guy sitting in his room and eating hotel breakfast that I use to make fun of.



Been there a few times myself- I have been the ol guy for a little while also.......

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## barry richardson

Hey Tony looks like your pretty much downtown, but up north about 30 miles is a pretty cool place to spend some time http://www.tehwoods.com/ they are pricy, but it's fun to drool...


----------



## Tclem

barry richardson said:


> Hey Tony looks like your pretty much downtown, but up north about 30 miles is a pretty cool place to spend some time http://www.tehwoods.com/ they are pricy, but it's fun to drool...


Oh yeah I saw that. Lol. They won't let us work this weekend ( don't ask me why) headed to the local sports complex to watch youth baseball but thought about heading that way this evening.


----------



## Tclem

Changed my mind. Headed that way now. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Tony you might also want to check out the San Diego Maritime Museum and the San Salvador tall ship replica. Our old nut job friend from GA cut the live oak timber futtocks for it but even apart from that it would be a cool thing to do - they have more than one ship there to see.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tclem




----------



## SENC

Crack store.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

Tony also at least dip your foot in the pacific somewhere. Be ashamed to go all the way to the left coast and not even touch the pacific.


----------



## Tclem

Well I did dip my foot into a rockler and came out empty handed. Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem



Reactions: EyeCandy! 4


----------



## Tclem



Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## SENC

Yep. You could get in more trouble there than Tijuana.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## robert flynt

Be sure to go to Balboa Park and they have a nice zoo. Heck, you might be able see some of our very distant relatives at the primate section.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem

robert flynt said:


> Be sure to go to Balboa Park and they have a nice zoo. Heck, you might be able see some of our very distant relatives at the primate section.


Some of the guys went yesterday but I went up north to exotic woods. Go figure.


----------



## Mike1950

Tclem said:


> Some of the guys went yesterday but I went up north to exotic woods. Go figure.



Tony actually went to the zoo but some of his cousins were not all that happy to see him!!



 

He actually went to get his hair- at least whats left of it styled.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ironman123

Tony, that traffic was like that in 1961 also around LA. Took forever to get anywhere. Stop, Go, Stop, Wait, Wait, Go, Stop, Creep, Wait, Creep, Wait over and over.


----------



## Mike1950

had the pleasure of talking to Tony on the phone today- I can see why folks in Ca. think he is from someplace else - He has a slight  southin accent. Nice talkin to you!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tclem

Mike1950 said:


> had the pleasure of talking to Tony on the phone today- I can see why folks in Ca. think he is from someplace else - He has a slight  southin accent. Nice talkin to you!!


Nahhhh not me. I sound like an old yankee

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## robert flynt

Tclem said:


> Nahhhh not me. I sound like an old yankee


You only have an accent when your not home. That said, I don't an accent everyone that come down here does.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## ironman123

I ain't got no kinda aksent at all myself beins I'm frum Texas nobody believes it tho.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin

Momma Brink sez my New Jersey dialect throws a lot of people off. I posted this on Tony's FB page but for those that don't FB . . .






And Tony doesn't have a dialect as much as an idiolect (he's one of a kind). Accent has to do only with pronunciation of speech sounds. Dialect includes accent as well as vocabulary and grammar.

_Idiolect is the variety of language unique to an individual. This differs from a dialect, a common set of linguistic characteristics shared among some group of people.
_
@Brink's idiolect consists of monkey butt chirps and mouth farts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Momma Brink sez my New Jersey dialect throws a lot of people off. I posted this on Tony's FB page but for those that don't FB . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Tony doesn't have a dialect as much as an idiolect (he's one of a kind). Accent has to do only with pronunciation of speech sounds. Dialect includes accent as well as vocabulary and grammar.
> 
> _Idiolect is the variety of language unique to an individual. This differs from a dialect, a common set of linguistic characteristics shared among some group of people._



I do not think it is nice to call Tony an Idiot- he cannot help it that he is from Miss.. Just sayin...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> I do not think it is nice to call Tony an Idiot- he cannot help it that he is from Miss.. Just sayin...



I don't invent the words I just aptly apply them . . . .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem

Kevin said:


> Momma Brink sez my New Jersey dialect throws a lot of people off. I posted this on Tony's FB page but for those that don't FB . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Tony doesn't have a dialect as much as an idiolect (he's one of a kind). Accent has to do only with pronunciation of speech sounds. Dialect includes accent as well as vocabulary and grammar.
> 
> _Idiolect is the variety of language unique to an individual. This differs from a dialect, a common set of linguistic characteristics shared among some group of people._


If info visit my kin folks down in bayou country I pick up this accent real quick. Not as strong as this clown but very noticeable

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

Tclem said:


> If info visit my kin folks down in bayou country I pick up this accent real quick. Not as strong as this clown but very noticeable



Yeah we try not to let Info come visit very often for that reason.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tclem

So im off down here and wife sends me pic of a gift I got from Canada. Ycb and rcb. May have to go home

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## ironman123

Gwan back to work Tony.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Been so long since our poor Tony has been around good wood he's secretly making stops at big box stores along his work routes just to rub the KD oak in the bins for a little while . . . . Tony just stick with rubbing your own wood until you get home.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## robert flynt

Mike1950 said:


> I do not think it is nice to call Tony an Idiot- he cannot help it that he is from Miss.. Just sayin...


I saa, I saa, Watch it there feller, I live in Miss. too. Bless your pea picking heart, I know you didn't mean to offend though.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## robert flynt

Kevin said:


> Momma Brink sez my New Jersey dialect throws a lot of people off. I posted this on Tony's FB page but for those that don't FB . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Tony doesn't have a dialect as much as an idiolect (he's one of a kind). Accent has to do only with pronunciation of speech sounds. Dialect includes accent as well as vocabulary and grammar.
> 
> _Idiolect is the variety of language unique to an individual. This differs from a dialect, a common set of linguistic characteristics shared among some group of people.
> _
> @Brink's idiolect consists of monkey butt chirps and mouth farts.


My wife's grandparents, being cajuns, talked just like that. I always loved to hear them talk.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

robert flynt said:


> I saa, I saa, Watch it there feller, I live in Miss. too. Bless your pea picking heart, I know you didn't mean to offend though.



You are absolutely right Robert- meant no offence. Just playing with Tony. I have been through your fair state-main roads and back roads. The people there are the same as here. Ya just sound different when you are here just like we sound there.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> The people there are the same as here.



Well notazackly y'all tok funee.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## robert flynt

Mike1950 said:


> You are absolutely right Robert- meant no offence. Just playing with Tony. I have been through your fair state-main roads and back roads. The people there are the same as here. Ya just sound different when you are here just like we sound there.


It's all in good humor, Tony just makes it so easy because I think he enjoys it .

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Tclem

robert flynt said:


> It's all in good humor, Tony just makes it so easy!


Says who? Lol


----------



## robert flynt

Tony bring back some pistachio wood, it's very stable and makes good knife handles. After the drought they have had there ought to be plenty of it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem

robert flynt said:


> Tony bring back some pistachio wood, it's very stable and makes good knife handles.


I use to get some off of eBay but haven't seen it in a year or so. Had a nice slab I made pens out of before I visited your shop and got hooked on knives. Lol. Believe me if I could find it I would. Nothing down here except bushes


----------



## ripjack13

Mike1950 said:


> had the pleasure of talking to Tony on the phone today- I can see why folks in Ca. think he is from someplace else - He has a slight  southin accent. Nice talkin to you!!



Slight? 

I like his accent. I like the southern accents mostly...specially some of the the women's...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Tclem said:


> I use to get some off of eBay but haven't seen it in a year or so. Had a nice slab I made pens out of before I visited your shop and got hooked on knives. Lol. Believe me if I could find it I would. Nothing down here except bushes



Manzanita bushes?


----------



## Kevin

ripjack13 said:


> I like the southern accents mostly...specially some of the the women's...



It's very difficult to find a true southern belle on YT that is not faking it. This gal is the real deal. Her draw isn't as deep as some I have heard but she is not faking it at all. She's not hard to look at either. :-) 






Did you notice she knows how to say pecan? She's smart too!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950

I just sent a message to the youngster- hope he is trainable- No wood OMG!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Kevin said:


> It's very difficult to find a true southern belle on YT that is not faking it. This gal is the real deal. Her draw isn't as deep as some I have heard but she is not faking it at all. She's not hard to look at either. :-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you notice she knows how to say pecan? She's smart too!




The Words:
Aunt, Roof, Route, Wash, Oil, Theater, Iron, Salmon, Caramel, Fire, Water, Sure, Data, Ruin, Crayon, New Orleans, Pecan, Both, Again, Probably, Spitting image, Alabama, Lawyer, Coupon, Mayonnaise, Syrup, Pajamas, Caught, Naturally, Aluminum, Envelope...

The Questions:


What is it called when you throw toilet paper on a house?
What is the bug that when you touch it, it curls into a ball?
What is the bubbly carbonated drink called?
What do you call gym shoes?
What do you say to address a group of people?
What do you call the kind of spider (or spider-like creature) that has an oval-shaped body and extremely long legs?
What do you call your grandparents?
What do you call the wheeled contraption in which you carry groceries at the supermarket?
What do you call it when rain falls while the sun is shining?
What is the thing you change the TV channel with?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

If you want to hear how the people who have lived here in my part of Texas all their lives sound this is it . . .

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

Tony where you holed up tonight New Mexico? Texas?


----------



## Tclem

Tucson tonight. Midland tomorrow and home Sunday night

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tclem

Just found these in Arizona. Hmmm wonder what kind of wood

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13

How much is it? Might be worth repurposing it into hairsticks and knife handles....


----------



## ripjack13

The base looks like iron wood?


----------



## Tclem

ripjack13 said:


> The base looks like iron wood?


All one piece


----------



## Kevin

"But honey I accidentally knocked it off the shelf and they made me buy it....."

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem

Kevin said:


> "But honey I accidentally knocked it off the shelf and they made me buy it....."


She has already accounted for every dime I made over here.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------

